# Nette Einführung zu JUnit



## Thomas Darimont (28. September 2006)

Hallo!

http://www.aifb.uni-karlsruhe.de/CoM/projects/EPP/EPP04-05/crashkurs/JUnit.pdf#search="JUnit .pdf"
... muß mal nich einen entsprechenden TestNG Einführungslink suchen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## kabel2 (28. September 2006)

Anmerkung: Junit < 4.

"JUnit 4.0 in 10 minutes"
http://www.instrumentalservices.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=45&Itemid=52
Der Autor schreibt einen JUnit<4 Test in einen JUnit4 Test um.


----------

